# Vorbereitungs Thread f. Energy-Race !



## Micro767 (28. September 2005)

So und nun noch nen 3´ten Thread zum Energy-Race am 15.Oktober.

Damit wir gemeinsame Touren    / Training    organisieren können !


----------



## Micro767 (28. September 2005)

Wie schaut´s am 01.10 aus ?

Hat wer Zeit und Lust ne Tour zu fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (28. September 2005)

Lust ja, Zeit nein. 
Gibt da so einen gemeinen und bösen Menschen der mir gesagt hat, dass ich woanders eine Tour fahren soll. ):


----------



## Levty (28. September 2005)

so, am DO den 29.9 geht ne tour um den königstuhl. treffpunkt hd-hbf (wegen den mannheimern) die tour schuaen wir mal... zeit: ? lass mal ausmachen. 

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

do 29.9 bin ich am start. so als traininer. freitag gehts dann ab nach münchen. aus oktoberfest. da trainier ich dann weiter. und ab dienstag kanns dann hier wieder losgehn.


----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Hervorragend. Die Gelegenheit für tolle Doppelpostings wegen nicht richtig geschaut. Also wie in einem der beiden anderen Threads (man verliert ja langsam den Überblick) geschrieben kann ich am Do. nur bis 15 Uhr. Ich weiß, nicht besonders arbeitnehmerfreundliche Zeit. Sollte es vor 15 (Rückkehr) klappen, bin ich dabei sonst halt nicht am Do.
ybel


----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Ach ja: 1.10. Lust ja, Zeit nein. Bin wieder verfügbar ab 4.10. (evtl. schon 3.10. muss ich aber noch abklären).
ybel


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

1.10 lust ja zeit nein. sorry bin in münchen und trink für euch mit

zum donnerstag .wir fahren um 14.30 am bahnhof los. wer bock hat herzlihc willkommen
15 uhr rückkehr wird nicht möglich sein. außer wir packe nden königgsstuhl in 20min. länger als 10 runter brauchen wir normal nicht


----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Gut, wenn Ihr den Königstuhl in 20 min. pakt, könnt Ihr gerne aufn Kaffee vorbei kommen. Ihr seid dann auch eingeladen und ich beeindruckt! Ich packe den Königstuhl sicher nicht in 20 min. -> Also fahrt Ihr ohne mich.
ybel


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2005)

hi

ich pack den auch nicht in 20min. 44 war mal rekord aber das is schon bissel länger her.
also wenn ihr ehrlich bin würd ihc lieber morgends fahren als abends. so um 11 weg oder so. würde dir das passen. hab nämlich um 5 noch n termin hab ich grad gesehn .zahnarzt. toll gelle.
also von mir aus um halb 12 oder so am HBF.
dann sind wir gem+tlich um halb 1 aufgm stuhl. runter und dann schau ma mal. entweder dann noch stein poder thingstätte.kenn da n paar nette trails

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (28. September 2005)

also meinetwegen könnt ihr jeden morgen um 6.00 mit mir von HN nach LB fahren
und abends wieder zurück




@drivingghost
bist du beim rennen dabei oder nicht? hattest mal was von schule gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. September 2005)

aaalso, morgen, am do, will haiflyer vormittags fahren, ich nachmittags (kann net vormittags -> schule) wer ist bei wem dabei. ich würde vorschlagen 14:30 am Hbf wenn mannheimer dabei sind, 

wer ist bei wem dabei? bitte melden   

greez, killuah1

ps: geplant sind 2 berge königstuhl/thinge oder thinge/königstuhl
vll kann man noch den stein reinnehmen


----------



## ybel1 (28. September 2005)

Ja da schau her, da macht man sich nur schnell mal was zu essen und schon sieht alles wieder anders aus. Also wenn vormittags jemand (Haiflyer) fährt, bin ich dabei. Ich würde sagen ich stehe mal ganz ungezwungen so um halb 12 vorm Bhf und schaue mal.
ybel


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. September 2005)

@ Micro767:

Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag statt Samstag? Da hätte ich auch Zeit.

Was ist mit Dir, großer Fisch? Läßt Du Deine Trainingspläne jetzt auch von Ramin's Schinder schreiben?

Gruß      Geisterfahrer


----------



## drivingghost (29. September 2005)

Kann noch nicht sagen ob ich mitfahre oder nicht. Tendenz aber eher zu JA als zu NEIN.


----------



## Levty (29. September 2005)

@ ybel



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> so halb 12 is gestrichen. kann ned um halb 12.
> 
> sorry ybewl. andermal.
> 
> ciao Lucas



soviel dazu!
halb 3 steht immer noch!!!

greez, killuah1


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2005)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micro767:
> 
> Wie wär's denn mit Sonntag statt Samstag? Da hätte ich auch Zeit.
> 
> ...



Sonntag und Montag hab ich schon ne fixe Tour   
Sonntag von Lampertheim nach Alzey zum "Neuen-Wein und Ziebelkuchen" essen   
Montag zurück von Alzey nach Lampertheim mit extra Antrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (29. September 2005)

tztztz verbindet der die trainingssessions mit alkohol und futter.
dann machs lieber wie ich und scheiß aufs training und geh gleich zum alkohol und futter über   
noch einmal schlafen. hach das is wie weihnachten


----------



## Levty (29. September 2005)

hi leutz, also weil sich heute niemand gemeldet hat um um halb 3 bike zu gehen hab ich selber meine runden gedreht: stuhl-> bismarkplatz > thingstätte > bissmarkplatz > bierhelderhof > rohrbach
30km kA wieviele Hm, also ca marathon! geht was am we? bis dann

gruss, killuah1

ps: nachm regen fährts sich besser bergauf, bergabwärts ist es sehr lecker


----------



## sharky (29. September 2005)

das lange WE ist bei mir leider leider verplant. samstag muß ich viel erledigen, sonntag früh ginge es, ab mittags dann leider wieder verplant
also wenn jemand sonntag FRÜH zeit hat, so gegen neun spätestens, dann wäre ich auf alle fälle dabei 
ansonsten wird es bei mir eng, hab ab nächste woche ein paar geschäftsreisen aufm programm.


----------



## Levty (29. September 2005)

ok, aaalso, wer hat lust am SO sich um 11h (vormittags natürlich) biken zu gehen, um 11 aufm königstuhl treffen? keine zeitverschiebung möglich, gleich mal vorweg. geplant is ne trail-tour um königstuhl, bis zu 3h, wer ist dabei?

eifach mal posten, danke, ich freu mich schon!

greez, killuah1


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. September 2005)

Also am Wochende bin ich bestimmt unterwegs. Vielleicht kann mich dann ja noch jmd. überzeugen bei dem Marathon mitzuwirbeln. 

Habe mal wieder Lust auf ne größere Tour (ca. 60 km). Königstühl - Weißer Stein und dann rüber nach Schriesheim, oder so. Bei dem tollen Wetter könnte das eine gar witzige Schlammschlacht werden


----------



## Levty (29. September 2005)

@ jens
wieso antworteste mir net auf meine PMs

egal, biste am SO dabei? weil n anderer mitbiker muss nach c.a. 3 stunden gehen, wir könnten unsere runden weiter drehen, oder wenn wir 90km in 3 stunden packen wärs super.

biste umm 11 aufm stuhl?


----------



## Bax (29. September 2005)

Bin am SO auf jeden Fall dabei. Dann könnt ihr mir mal ein paar schöne Trails zeigen.


----------



## Haiflyer (29. September 2005)

was habt ihr alle gegen shclamm. grad da machts doch erst fun im wald rum zu heizen. wenn man hinterher aussieht wie ne wutz.find das immer das geilste. hoff es pisst am WE noch n bissel das ich am montag bzw dienstag auhc noch in den genuß komm   

außerdem is ne schlammkur gut für die haut


----------



## sharky (29. September 2005)

tssssss 
zum thema schlamm sag ich nur: weißwurstrennen 2004


----------



## Haiflyer (30. September 2005)

yes genau das meinte ihc. brauchst nur gute bremsen und gscheide reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> grad da machts doch erst fun im wald rum zu heizen. wenn man hinterher aussieht wie ne wutz.find das immer das geilste.



ja, deswegen ahste mir auch geschriebne dass du nicht kommst weils 


			
				Haiflyert @ ICQ schrieb:
			
		

> es pisst wie sau, wir kommen net





nja, beim marathon wirds sicher lecker, wir habne schon herbst!   

wer is am SO noch alles dabei? 
greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (30. September 2005)

sers. lag ned nur an mir. der deluxe knecht hatauch abgesagt und allein hatte ihc keine lust. und wetter war ja mehrals bescheide.
so ich mach mich jetzt aufn weg nach münchen

ciao


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2005)

@ Killuah und Rest:

Sonntag wäre ich dabei.
Wo wollt Ihr Euch um 11 treffen? AUF dem Königstuhl? Da müssen wir doch eh alle hochfahren, also könnten wir uns doch gleich auch unten treffen und dann gemeinsam hochgurken. Mein Vorschlag wäre der Hauptbahnhof oder am Bismarckplatz o.ä.

Gruß    Geisterfahrer


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. September 2005)

@ killuah1: ...weil ich blind bin. Habe nicht gesehen, daß ich ne PM habe  Ich werde dich mal gleich ICQ nehmen, da hat man nen besseren Überblick!

Ähh. 90 km in 3 Stunden. Mein Rekord liegt bei 2:50 für 90 km, aber bitte auf der Piste und nicht auf dem Berg. Da brauche ich mal mindest doppelt so lange 

Allgemein: Sonntag hoffe ich dabei sein zu können. Ich sag bis spätestens Samstag morgen bescheid. Treffpunkt KS ist okay, aber ich stimme dem Geisterfahrer zu. Hoch müssen wir doch eh alle, oder. Also können wir uns auch unten treffen. Egal wo: ein nähere Bestimmung wäre cool, der Königsstuhl ist groß!

Alla. Bis denne!


----------



## Levty (30. September 2005)

also bis jetz am SO dabei:

Jens_snej
Geisterfahrer
Bax
killuah1

bax wollte sich aufm königstuhl treffen, net ich, also mir isses egal wo, hoch müssen wir eh... also ich frag denn noch mal im icq...

greez, killuah1


----------



## Bax (30. September 2005)

Wg. Sonntag:

Ich habe vorgeschlagen, dass wir uns oben treffen, weil killuah1 in Rohrbach wohnt und ich auf der anderen Seite des Kstuhls. Alle, die auf der Nordseite wohnen können sich selbstverständlich unten treffen.


----------



## sharky (30. September 2005)

psssssssssssssssssst.... kleiner tipp:

net nur den berg runter heizen, aufs hochfahren kommts an


----------



## Levty (30. September 2005)

ok sharky, wir fahren zsm hoch und du schibst dann runter, ich heize, ich mein es kommt ja aufs hochfahren an  

nja, also SO ist dann wohl der treffpunkt am bahnhof weil da sich die meisten treffen wollen

super, dann hab ich schonmal 5kilometer drauf...  

also, 
---> SO, 11:00, Heidelberg Hauptbahnhof vor dem Haupteingang <---  
(unter der großen uhr)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2005)

Na, das finde ich dann super!

Also 11 Uhr am HBF Heidelberg, 11.03, um ganz genau zu sein, da kommt mein Zug an. Freu mich.


Sharky, findest Du nicht, Du solltest Dein Rad mal putzen? So wie das aussieht - tssstssstsss!
Aber a propos: Hast Du gesehen, daß diese Veranstaltung diesmal am 1. Advent stattfindet? Da dürften wieder ähnliche Bilder drin sein.


Gruß     Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. September 2005)

ja ich hab es gesehen. da sollte eine nikolaus- oder weihnachtsengel-verkleidung fast pflicht sein, meint ihr net auch 

ich nehm mal an die mannschaft wird auch am weißwurstrennen antreten?


----------



## alex75 (30. September 2005)

Also wenn das Wetter am Sonntag mitspielt komme ich auch mit. Hab am Dienstag mit Lucas einen lustigen Trail (bis 35% Gefälle) wiederentdeckt. 

Gruss Alexander


----------



## benno_hd (30. September 2005)

na sowas, da schaut man mal in das odenwald-forum und schon ist da was los 
ich komm dann am sonntag auch mit


----------



## Levty (30. September 2005)

das wird ja eine ganze meute mitlerweile! wird sicher cool, hoff nur dass wir uns nicht gegenseitig umfahren, weil kein platz merh auf der strecke ist!

gut, und bruno_hd melde dich mal auch unter "Team Falschfahrer" an, dann sind wir schon 12, (fast 15 ? ), 

und natürlich steht am 1. Advent das Team Falschfahrer am Start in elfenkostümen und einer im weinachtsmannkostüm 

also, bis denne, ich hoffe es werden ncoh mehr

greez, killuah1


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich hab es gesehen. da sollte eine nikolaus- oder weihnachtsengel-verkleidung fast pflicht sein, meint ihr net auch
> 
> ich nehm mal an die mannschaft wird auch am weißwurstrennen antreten?



Kommst Du als kleines Engelchen mit wallenden goldenen Locken? Naja, wenn ich's recht überlege...    Nikolaus könnte vielleicht doch besser passen. Ramin ist in der Türkei, also darf ich mir dann wohl das Rentier-Geweih an den Helm kleben...


----------



## Bax (1. Oktober 2005)

Hey Jungs,

wenn ihr erst um 11 Uhr am Heidelberger Bahnhof losfahrt, wird unsere ursprügliche Vereinbarung, sich um 11 OBEN zu treffen nicht mehr gelten. Wann seid ihr denn ungefähr oben? Ich fahre von Wiesenbach los. Es wäre für mich ja ziemlich schwachsinnig, erst zum Heidelberger Bahnhof zu fahren.

Ich hoffe, dass mir das alles zeitlich noch reicht, da ich nachmittags noch was anderes vorhabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2005)

Also, wenn wir morgen auch so ein freundliches Wetter wie heute haben (naßkalt), dann werde ich mir das nicht antun. Sonst kann ich mich für nächste Woche ja gleich krank melden.

Falls es wider Erwarten doch klappen sollte: Wie lange wir auf den Königstuhl brauchen? Hm, keine Ahnung. Halbe, dreiviertel Stunde?

Gruß     Michael


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2005)

Also Bax hat probleme wenn wir uns um 11 am bhf treffen weil der nicht so viel zeit hat. könnten wir uns vll 1 stunde früher am bhf treffen? also um 10 hat jemand damit probleme etwas früher aufzustehen? 
ach und ja: es pisst wie sau, also: spritzschutz drauf  oder fährt jmd. ohne? wenn ja dann fahr ich auch ohne! wird lecker!

also, greez, killuah1


----------



## alex75 (1. Oktober 2005)

Wenn das Wetter so ist wie heute komme ich nicht mit und 10 Uhr wäre mir auch zu früh.
Vom Bahnhof zum Königstuhl braucht man mindestens 45 min, aber 60 min sind realistischer.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Oktober 2005)

Bei mir hat es sich heute morgen leider nicht nur wettermäßig zugezogen. Mein Kopf dröhnt wie 1000 Gugge-Musiker - und das ganz ohne "Sonderbar".

Also, wenn ich komme, dann pünktlich um 10:00 oder 11:00 - je nachdem. Warten müßt ihr auf mich aber nicht! Wetter ist mir grds. egal. 

Spritzschutz? Ja! Sonnenbrille


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2005)

abrunner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter so ist wie heute komme ich nicht mit und 10 Uhr wäre mir auch zu früh.
> Vom Bahnhof zum Königstuhl braucht man mindestens 45 min, aber 60 min sind realistischer.
> 
> Gruss Alexander



du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund, aber willst du den ganzen tag daheim rumsitzen weils draussen regnet? siehs mal von der seite; wir leben in deutschland, da regnets nun mal oft. 

wieso zu früh? steh odch einfach ne stunde früher auf    
wenn wir früher losfahren, kommen wir früher an... (wenn wir überhaupt losfahren)

also, wer ist bei regen dabei? 

greez, killuah1


----------



## benno_hd (1. Oktober 2005)

wetter soll morgen besser werden, wobei es schlechter als heute kaum geht  aber morgen soll es nicht regnen wir haben halt nur den schlamm von heute. mir ist 11 zwar lieber (fauler student) aber 10 kann ich auch kommen.
aber rennen trau ich mir noch nicht zu von meiner fitness her.


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2005)

ok, 
SO, den 02. 11. 05
Treffpunkte:
10:00 Hbf
11:00 Königstuhl (+/- paar minuten)

Teilnehmer:

jens_snej
Bax
bruno_hd
killuah1

gruss, killuah1


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkte:
> 10:00 Hbf



    ich hasse früh aufstehen.... naja, erst mal abwarten, was der abend so bringt.....

an die schönwetterfahrer: ich war gerade 1x ws, 1 x ks und die trails sind noch nicht überschwemmt, also fahrbar. und der regen ist zwar nass, tut aber nicht weh!

ok, viellleicht bis morgen (sehr, sehr) früh!


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2005)

ok, jetz sind wir schon zu 6t, der dominik-deluxe ist auch dabei, um 10h am hbf!

wer zieht alles lange hose an? ich hab kB der einziege zu sein, aber auch nicht mir den arsch, bzw die schenkel abzufrieren... nja, was mich nicht tötet, härtet mich   

greez, killauh1


----------



## drivingghost (2. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, jetz sind wir schon zu 6t, der dominik-deluxe ist auch dabei, um 10h am hbf!
> 
> wer zieht alles lange hose an? ich hab kB der einziege zu sein, aber auch nicht mir den arsch, bzw die schenkel abzufrieren... nja, was mich nicht tötet, härtet mich
> 
> greez, killauh1



Zieh Dich einfach so an, wie es Dir am liebsten ist und pfeif darauf was die anderen tragen oder denken 
Ich faher nicht mit, ich bin erst gerade zu Hause angekommen und habe etwas schwere Beine und kann nur verschwommen sehen.
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich faher nicht mit, ich bin erst gerade zu Hause angekommen und habe etwas schwere Beine und kann nur verschwommen sehen.



jaja...


----------



## drivingghost (2. Oktober 2005)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, Fisch. Ich habe gestern doch tatsächlich ca 0,1l Weißwein getrunken. 

Und habe mit Sabine Spitz und Anderen angestoßen


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2005)

geile tour, auch wenn einer nicht erschienen ist und ein anderer sich am 2. berg abgekoppelt hat! das lustigste fand ich dass es ja eine " Vorbereitungs-Tour-Energy-Race" und von den 5 anwesenden war nur ich angemeldet   nja, die anderen folgen noch (haben die jedenfalls gesagt)

also, wann steigt die nexte tour? bin wieder dabei!

greez, killuah1


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich faher nicht mit, ich bin erst gerade zu Hause angekommen und habe etwas schwere Beine und kann nur verschwommen sehen.



 0:16.... laut meinem wecker war ich um 5:30 zuhause... habs aber auch nur verschwommen gesehen....    war heute trotzdem dabei, deine ausrede zieht also nicht!

@killuah: wie? vorher zum rennen anmelden? dann kann ich ja nicht mehr im letztem moment abspringen, so wie dieses wochenende st wendel....


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> 0:16.... laut meinem wecker war ich um 5:30 zuhause... habs aber auch nur verschwommen gesehen....    war heute trotzdem dabei, deine ausrede zieht also nicht!


der bub ist doch gestern st.wendel marathon mitgefahren, ich glaub unter den umständen können wir ihm grad noch verzeihen


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @killuah: wie? vorher zum rennen anmelden? dann kann ich ja nicht mehr im letztem moment abspringen, so wie dieses wochenende st wendel....



ja vorher anmelden
du musst net vorher bezahlen, wenn du halt dann nicht kommst, kommste net, musst auch nix blechen! also melde dich jetz an, ah, ne du fährst ja unter IBC team, dann isses mir auch egal...

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Oktober 2005)

so bin wieder daheim. erzählt wird moren, muss ins bett

n8


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> der bub ist doch gestern st.wendel marathon mitgefahren, ich glaub unter den umständen können wir ihm grad noch verzeihen



fehlinterpretation! ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, hab mich dann  aber um 5:00 morgens im bett liegend für weiterschlafen entschieden.... schande über mich!


----------



## drivingghost (2. Oktober 2005)

Ja, Schande über Dich. Aber immerhin hast Du viel Geld gespart. Ich brauche nach dem Rennen eine neue Bremsscheibe vorne, neue Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten, neue Kette, neue Kassette, neue Schaltzüge und Schalthüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Schande über Dich. Aber immerhin hast Du viel Geld gespart. Ich brauche nach dem Rennen eine neue Bremsscheibe vorne, neue Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten, neue Kette, neue Kassette, neue Schaltzüge und Schalthüllen.



 krass! was fährst du für zeiten, ist ja prima! platz 17! unglaublich, wäre froh, wenn ich mal halbwegs in diese bereiche vordringen könnte! 

und material... klar , ist immer schön, wenn man sich bei so nem wetter durchquält, aber irgendwie macht es auch keinen sinn, danach für 300 euro das bike neu auszustatten... insofern  war ich auch froh, nicht gestartet zu sein, diese mehrkosten machen auch nicht richtig laune.....


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

ybel1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, wenn Ihr den Königstuhl in 20 min. pakt, könnt Ihr gerne aufn Kaffee vorbei kommen. Ihr seid dann auch eingeladen und ich beeindruckt! Ich packe den Königstuhl sicher nicht in 20 min. -> Also fahrt Ihr ohne mich.
> ybel



http://www.koenigstuhlrekord.de/

*grins*

meine bestleistung bisher 26min, fand das aber noch nicht eintragswert.... zumal mich ganz oben noch n rr- fahrer locker überholt hat.... sollte das nochmal probieren.....


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2005)

ihr habt eindeutig zu viel geld, der eine muss nachm rennen sien bike neu ausstatten, und der andere fährt 3 verschiedene bikes...
nja, gratulation zu der leistung, wenn ich schon sehe wir der hädbänger unterwegst ist und dann dich noch beneidet...    also wartet nur ab bis ich soweit bin, dann saus ich euch weg *treum*

nja, am energy race wirds bestimmt auch lustig! apropos, gelich mal alle anmelden, unten "Team Falschfahrer"

greez, killuah1


----------



## drivingghost (2. Oktober 2005)

War viel Glück mit dabei. Das Glück der guten Reifenwahl und das "Glück" dass fast alle Anderen mehr technische Probleme hatten als ich. 
Normal eiere ich ziemlich hinten rum. 

Die Königsstuhlseite gefällt mir. Klein aber fein. Aber wenn ich von hier erst mal die 42km bis HD fahre dann brauch ich ja gleich mal 5 min mehr da hoch. Also teste ich mich nicht.  (;



edit: Nicht meine, die von Katrin


----------



## drivingghost (2. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber irgendwie macht es auch keinen sinn, danach für 300 euro das bike neu auszustatten...



Doch, wenn man es nicht macht, funktioniert das Rad bei der nächsten Ausfahrt nicht mehr so wie es sollte (;

(Ja, ich weiß was Du meinst. Aber irgend so ein Verrückter hat mich damals zum Mountainbiken gebracht und seither wird es ununterbrochen teurer mit diesem dämlichen Sport. Ich habe mich damit aber abgefunden. )


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.koenigstuhlrekord.de/
> 
> *grins*
> 
> meine bestleistung bisher 26min, fand das aber noch nicht eintragswert.... zumal mich ganz oben noch n rr- fahrer locker überholt hat.... sollte das nochmal probieren.....



die sind doch mit rr gefahren, also mit mtb können wir uns 5 min gutschrieben   aber wie gesagt, ehrlichkeit siegt, ich probier das mal wenn ich fit bin

greez, killuah1

ps: wie wärs, ein "Vorbereitungs Energy-Race ! "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt eindeutig zu viel geld, der eine muss nachm rennen sien bike neu ausstatten, und der andere fährt 3 verschiedene bikes...



nicht wirklich..... prioritätenfrage..... das geld, was otto normalverbraucher für auto + eigentumswohung ausgibt investiere ich lieber in mein(e) bikes! bei mir im betrieb fahren sogar die lehrlinge n besseres auto als ich, aber mein 13 jahre alter golf bringt mich auch zuverlässig von a nach b und  ist dazu spottbillig, warum da mehr ausgeben? und die zeit, was der durchschnittsdeutsche vor der glotze sitzt, bin ich halt im sattel!

ansonsten befürchte ich auch, dass du bald schneller sein wirst als ich.... wenn ich nochmal 16  wäre.... *träum*  *grins*

@drivingghost: 42km sind doch ideal zum warmwerden!    also bei marathons sind stunde 2 und 3 immer die stärksten  bei mir! 
ersatzteile... ich sollte mal zusammen rechnen, was ich dieses jahr alles schon an geld bei h+s liegen lassen habe.... davon hätte ich früher bestimmt monatelang leben können... sucht ....


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> fehlinterpretation! ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, hab mich dann  aber um 5:00 morgens im bett liegend für weiterschlafen entschieden.... schande über mich!


fehlinterpretation deinerseits  das war von mir die erklärung wieso ramin net dabei war!


@killuah
ich hab auch drei bikes im wohnzimmer stehen und plane grad nummer vier. die einen sagen ich hab einen an der waffel. aber ich liebe meinen sport und unterm strich gibt jeder sein geld für was aus das net zwingend notwendig ist. ich würd - im gegensatz zum hädbänger - die eigentumswohung / haus zwar hinter die bikes stellen da ne wohnung doch nachhaltiger ist, aber andere gehn drei mal im jahr in urlaub und wir kaufen uns eben bikes oder fahren lummelige autos 


@ramin
hast das bild bekommen?


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2005)

boooooooooh, die königstuhlseite sieht ja fast verewigungswert aus 
also die steigung ist ja schon brontal. aber die 7km zum katzenbuckel mit etwas weniger HM schrubb ich in unter 19min hoch, da sollte doch was drin sein 

wann fahren wir?


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Oktober 2005)

Erst mal sorry, daß ich Sonntag nicht erschienen bin. Ich weiß nicht was ich mir eingefangen habe, aber so Kopfschmerzen hatte ich mein Lebtag noch nicht!

Also habe ich zu Hause gelegen und wehmütig an mein Fahrrad gedacht, daß eigentlich ganz gerne mit hoch wollte!

Alla. Das nächste Mal bin ich mit dabei - wenn ich mir nicht wieder irgendeine "Tropenkrankheit" oder so einfange.


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2005)

jaja, jens, diese faulen ausreden, aber die tour war recht angenehm, die neuen trails spÃ¼r ich immer noch in den handflÃ¤chen! aber jetz dreh ich mal meine hausrunde Ã¼ber den stuhl  , unter 16 min versteht sich  ! 

4. bike *trÃ¤um* ich hab diese jahr vll 500â¬ fÃ¼r mein GANZES bike hingeblÃ¤ttert, und meine eltern piensen schon rum... aber in letzter liest man heir ziemlich viel was nicht hier reingehÃ¶rt, sprich spam.

also, wann geht die nexte tour, unser jens kÃ¶nnte mal eine tour diesmal planen 

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Oktober 2005)

so da bin ich

jetzt kann ich wieder halbwegs klar denken. hehe   
so ein drecks wetter. wollt heut eigentlich fahrn gehn. aber nein. kalt und regen das is ned gut. dann bin cih morgen krank.
zum thema was andre leute für autos ausgeben investiere ihc in mein bike.
kann ich nur sagen    . ich hab viele hobbys aber das biken is mein intensivstes und da wird reininvestiert was das konto hergibt. ich rauche nicht. ich trinke nicht. zumindest nicht in dem sinn wie man trinken versteht. nehm sonst keine drogen. außer ramins hundekekse aber sonst. da bleibt schon geld über und das kommt ins bike.
jeand bock morgen fahren zu gehn wenns wetter passt ? so um 1 oder so am HBF in HD ?

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Oktober 2005)

PS: die site mim königsstuhl find ich quatsch.
1. is das nur STRASSE
2. gehts nicht bis oben hin sondern nur zur molkenkur.

wenn ihc stuhl fahr dann von HD GANZ UNTEN die serpentinen hoch bis hoch zum aussichtspunkt. und das is definitiv nicht in 20min zu schaffen mitm mtb. glaub ihc nich. ok mit nem 11kilo vielleicht. aber mit nem 15,4kilo bike ned. zumindest im moment noch ned.


----------



## drivingghost (3. Oktober 2005)

So, ich werde dann gleich mal gemütlich nach HD rollen. Mit Chef und Chefin. Wer weiß, vielleicht wird ja heute der Rekord geknackt  (;
Oder wir trinken einfach nur einen lecker Cappuccino und rollen zurück. Ich denke, darauf wird es hinauslaufen.


----------



## Bax (3. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> 2. gehts nicht bis oben hin sondern nur zur molkenkur.



Nee nee, das Ziel mit dem Wartehäuschen ist schon fast ganz oben!


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Oktober 2005)

also wenn ich nicht irre is die antenne da bei dem märchenparadies der höchste punkt oder nicht ? und das sind nochma ca von der molkenkur um die 30hm oder ned ? 
also wenn schon denn schon. ich fahr die strecke mal wenns wetter passt. dann seh mas ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2005)

Guck euch mal an wann der rekord aufgestellt wurde, damals war der stuhl wahrscheinlich noch flacher    deswegen so schnell. ok, ich glaube das geht noch bis molkenkur sonder bis zu der kruezung vorm stuhl, oder`?   

ich wette runter bin ich schneller   

greez, killuah1

ps: wann geht die nexte tour?


----------



## Bax (3. Oktober 2005)

Schau mal auf das Bild. Das Ziel ist beim roten Kreis. Das ist schon ein ganzes Stück weiter als die Molkenkur und bis zu den Türmen ist es auch nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann da aufm bild ein teil meiner hausstrecke sehen! ach, wie geil... morgen gleich mal nochmal drehen... gemütliche 20km...

der rekord is für rr und net für mtbs... also müsst ihr es hier  ausdiskutieren!    

WANN GEHT DIE NÄCHSTE TOUR?

greez, killuah1


----------



## Bax (3. Oktober 2005)

Schau doch mal in mein Fotoalbum. Auf der Karte findest du vielleicht noch mehr von deiner Hausrunde.


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Guck euch mal an wann der rekord aufgestellt wurde, damals war der stuhl wahrscheinlich noch flacher


deiner jungend wegen sei dir die wissenslücke verziehen   :
(ganz) früher war das teil noch höher, der erosion sei dank! aber ich glaub in den 15 jahren hat sich selbige nicht wesentlich bemerkbar gemacht


----------



## Bax (3. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> deiner jungend wegen sei dir die wissenslücke verziehen   :
> (ganz) früher war das teil noch höher, der erosion sei dank! aber ich glaub in den 15 jahren hat sich selbige nicht wesentlich bemerkbar gemacht



Die Frage ist nicht *wann* der Rekord aufgestellt wurde, sondern von *wem*! Dann relativiert sich das ganze wieder.


----------



## drivingghost (3. Oktober 2005)

Mensch, ihr habt Probleme. Ob ganz hoch oder nicht, die Strecke ist vorgegeben, es gilt sie 16 min zu schaffen. Oder eben so schnell einen die Stelzen tragen.
Wir sind da heute nicht hoch, wir haben zwei mal Cappuccino getrunken und sind gemütlich rumgegurkt. 
Perfektes Wetter, düster, trocken, windig und nicht zu kalt. So macht es Spaß.


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Perfektes Wetter, düster, trocken, windig und nicht zu kalt. So macht es Spaß.




da spricht ein geist ^^

ok, ich brech den rekord, hmmm, morgen hab ich keine zeit, vll übermorgen    

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Oktober 2005)

also ich wollt ja morgen radeln gehn da ich aber eben sämtliche schrauben an meinem rad lackiert hab fällt das flach. sprich ich werd ammittwoch morgen FRÜH eine tour machen. will endlich ins kalte. wenn im wald noch rauhreif und nebel is. das liebe ich. werd mich da ganz ganz warm anziehn müssen.
wer dabei.

ciao Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (3. Oktober 2005)

War wohl noch nicht genug. Mein HAC4 hat auch seinen Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2005)

*grins*  da hab ich ja ne tolle diskussion losgetreten mit der königstuhl- rekord- seite.... aber mi abend wollte ich wieder ne einheit radln, und da denke ich, dass ich die königstuhl- strecke nochmal ausprobiere!

falls jemand mitkommen möchte: mi soll es wärmer werden, aber auch etwas regen. ich wollte so gegen 17:30 ... 18h starten, erst mal mit hardtail, danach mit rr, dann wird aber schon licht nötig sein. falls mich  jemand ziehen möchte / gezogen werden möchte: sagt  bescheid!

entweder werde ich dann meine zeit eintragen oder vor lauter schande mich nie wieder hier im fred blicken lassen.... 


ach ja: atemschutzmaske mitnehmen..... als ich es das erste mal probiert habe, hatten alle autos nach angezogener handbremse gestunken.... kommt davon, wenn die flachland- spiesser mal in die "berge" fahren.....


----------



## Bax (3. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> War wohl noch nicht genug. Mein HAC4 hat auch seinen Geist aufgegeben.


 Hättste besser vorher mal alle Schrauben an deinem HAC4 lackiert! Dann wäre das sicher nicht passiert.


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> falls jemand mitkommen möchte: mi soll es wärmer werden, aber auch etwas regen. ich wollte so gegen 17:30 ... 18h starten, erst mal mit hardtail, danach mit rr, dann wird aber schon licht nötig sein. falls mich  jemand ziehen möchte / gezogen werden möchte: sagt  bescheid!



ok, bin dabei, 17:30, ich werde dich ziehen   
licht? ich hab so eine kleine stadtlampe... ich will eh nur mim mtb fahren!
wo willste starten? ich hol nochn kumpel vll, der aber shcon läger nicht gefahren ist... mal sehen was das wird   

bis denne, greez, killuah1


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wo willste starten?



blöde frage *grins* genau hier:






dann wird auf asphalt hochgerockt! unterwegs werde ich leider auf niemanden warten. bergab kann ich dir gerne meinen lieblingstrail zeigen, kommt in der südstadt raus. für die erste runde brauchen wir noch kein licht, erst für die 2. mit dem rr werde ich aber nicht den trail fahren....


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Oktober 2005)

Pfff. Um mich auch mal in die Königstuhl-Rekord Diskussion einzuklinken: 16 min ist schon verdammt stramm. Da ich ungern Straße fahre - einer hat hier von angezogenen Handbremsen gesprochen - hab ich leider keinen konkreten Vergleich. Aber das ist bestimmt ein ganz netter Durchschnitt, der da angelegt werden muß. Ich werds mal demnächst mit meinem MTB-Slick Hardtail probieren... Mit meinem Fully und den 2,25er Schlappen sollte ich es lieber lassen, sonst hängt da noch ne 1 vor der 16.

Was ähnliches gibt´s aber schon mal in der Nähe: http://www.biria-bergsprint.tv-mauer.de/

Nächste Tour planen? Planen ist leider immer schlecht. Bin eher so ein Spontanradler: ah gerade mal 2 Stunden frei - dann ab auf´s Rad. Aber ich werde mich natürlich gerne bemühen hier noch mal eine Runde anzuregen.

Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (4. Oktober 2005)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Hättste besser vorher mal alle Schrauben an deinem HAC4 lackiert! Dann wäre das sicher nicht passiert.



muss man den satz verstehn ?   

morgen abend 17.30 kann ihc leider ned. werd morgen früh radeln gehn wenn mein bike bis dhain wieder steht. momentan hängt nur der rahmen im keller.
ma schaun. bock hab ich.
so werd jetzt ma in die stadt gehn und mich mit winterkleidung eindecken.
bis dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (4. Oktober 2005)

Samstag den 08.10.05 ???
Sonntag den 09.10.05 ???

Wer fährt wann und wo ? Wenn ich nicht bald wieder ne Tour fahre kann ich auch gleich die 3 Runden in Ettlingen wandern und nicht mit dem Rad fahren   

Meine Zwiebelkuchen & neuer Wein Tour wurde auf Auto umgestellt da ein Rad keinen Kofferraum hat    und 10 Liter neuer Wein und ein Mitfahrer ohne Rad mit musste. Und am Sonntag hab ich es irgendwie verbummelt dann noch vorher ne Runde zu drehen.

Mein HAC4 ist auch am Arsch, die Pulsuhr geht nimmer    hab aber noch Garantie


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Oktober 2005)

Micro dann fahren wir endlihc mal am WE im odenwald ja. 2 berge tour. ganz gemütlich zeig dir n paar schöne trails.
ob samstag oder sonntag is mir in dem fall ziemlich egal. soll an beiden tagen um die 20 grad und heiter sein. also perfekter herbsttag.

ciao Lucas


----------



## ybel1 (4. Oktober 2005)

So, auch mal wieder hier! Also morgen früh ... sehr reizvoll, aber leider terminlich nicht möglich. Morgen 17:30 wäre möglich aber mich schreckt der Teil "auf Asphalt hochgerockt". Börks! Demzufolge versuche ich noch eine Konkurrenzveranstaltung ins Leben zu rufen: Wer hat Bock morgen so gegen Mittag/Nachmittag ne möglichst unasphaltige Runde zu drehen? Vorschlag: Start HD Hbf um 12:30 VHB.
ybel


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2005)

ybel1 schrieb:
			
		

> So, auch mal wieder hier! Also morgen früh ... sehr reizvoll, aber leider terminlich nicht möglich. Morgen 17:30 wäre möglich aber mich schreckt der Teil "auf Asphalt hochgerockt". Börks! Demzufolge versuche ich noch eine Konkurrenzveranstaltung ins Leben zu rufen: Wer hat Bock morgen so gegen Mittag/Nachmittag ne möglichst unasphaltige Runde zu drehen? Vorschlag: Start HD Hbf um 12:30 VHB.
> ybel




hier, ich ich, hallo, ich hab interesse!!!!
ja, aber net um 12:30, hab bis 13:00 schule, und müsste noch essen!
halb 3 wäre bei mir möglich, aber bis dahin habt ihr sicher schon ne runde gedreht! hm! also wenns niemandem was ausmacht 2 stunden später loszufahren,   wär sofort dabei!

greez, killuah1


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Micro dann fahren wir endlihc mal am WE im odenwald ja. 2 berge tour. ganz gemütlich zeig dir n paar schöne trails.
> ob samstag oder sonntag is mir in dem fall ziemlich egal. soll an beiden tagen um die 20 grad und heiter sein. also perfekter herbsttag.
> 
> ciao Lucas



Sonntag klingt gut. Wenn das Wetter wirklich so toll wird, sollte man das nochmal ausnutzen.

Gruß      Michael


----------



## drivingghost (4. Oktober 2005)

Seht mal wieder in den Katzenbuckelthread, da wird auch gerade eine Tour vorbereitet.


----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2005)

können wir uns bitte auf einen thread beschränken? sonst schreibt man wieder an 10.000 stellen rum und weiß am ende nimmer wo man ist. 
danke


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Oktober 2005)

Sonntag? Perfekt! Da feier ich gemütlich Geburtstag, aber nicht in HD.   

Ich denke mal, daß ich am Donnerstag ne Spontantour starten werde - nach der Krankheit will ich´s aber erst mal sachte angehen lassen. Wer mich ICQt, denn kann ich evtl. dann spontan anfunken. Sorry, ich selbst habe Probleme neue ICQ Mitgleider aufzunehmen, weil ich Trillian benutze - sollte evtl. doch wieder umsteigen.   

HAC4? Muß am Wetter liegen. Meiner hat auch die Ohren angelegt. Hat in den letzten 2 Monaten 5 Batterien gefressen! Aber: Gewährleistung! Und das sogar noch im ersten halben Jahr.


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> können wir uns bitte auf einen thread beschränken? sonst schreibt man wieder an 10.000 stellen rum und weiß am ende nimmer wo man ist.
> danke



multi-tasking heisst das zauberwort, mein kind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> multi-tasking heisst das zauberwort, mein kind!


ja papa. ist gut papa!


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> multi-tasking heisst das zauberwort, mein kind!



man sagt ja manche männer seien dazu nicht fähig. is unser fisch etwa einer davon


----------



## sharky (4. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> man sagt ja manche männer seien dazu nicht fähig. is unser fisch etwa einer davon


falsch! ECHTE männer sind dazu nicht fähig weil das männliche gehirn nicht für sowas ausgelegt ist während das weibliche das kann da es dazu gebaut wurde, gleichzeitig nach dem herd, den kindern, den haustieren zu sehen und nebenbei noch mit der nachbarin zu tratschen 

steht jedenfalls in "warum frauen nicht einparken und manner schlecht zuhören können" 

wonach zu schließen ist, daß du, lieber lucas, ne ordentliche portion weiblicher gene abbekommen hast


----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> steht jedenfalls in "warum frauen nicht einparken und manner schlecht zuhören können"
> 
> wonach zu schließen ist, daß du, lieber lucas, ne ordentliche portion weiblicher gene abbekommen hast




cool, dann bin ich doch nicht der einziege der das buch gelesen hat..


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Oktober 2005)

ich habs auch gelesen. liegt sogar noch hier aufm schreibtisch.
geil fand ihc auch frau - deutsch - deutsch - frau    kann ihc euch nur ans herz legen


----------



## Micro767 (5. Oktober 2005)

Zusammenfassung der mir bis jetzt bekannten Daten:

Samstag 08.10.05 ca. 13 Uhr Tour geführt von Lucas/Haiflyer; Mitfahrer Dirk/Micro767 und ??? Wo: vorderer Odenwald max. ca. 5 Std. Zitat "odenwald ja. 2 berge tour. ganz gemütlich zeig dir n paar schöne trails"


Sonntag 09.10.05 ca. 10:00 Uhr Katzenbuckel Tour; geführt von   habs gelesen im Katzenbuckel Thread und mitfahren tun viele   und vieleicht auch ich


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Katzenbuckeltour geführt von mir (Jahaaa, alle müsst Ihr hinter mir fahren. HINTER MIR!!!), weiter für diese Tour jetzt im Katzenbuckelthread.:

Katzenbuckelthread


----------



## ybel1 (5. Oktober 2005)

Kommen wir doch noch mal zu den naheliegenderen Dingen: nämlich Heute.
Die Sonne lacht und demzufolge wäre es geradezu ... also es wäre so, dass mir jetzt gar kein passendes Wort dazu einfällt, wenn man heute nicht ein wenig das Bergfahrrad bewegen würde. Deshalb zur Erinnerung (und Änderung): Heute starte ich um 14:30 in HD am Hbf mit einem blauen Stevens HT um den Königlichen Stuhl unter die Räder zu nehmen. Ob und wie es dann weitergeht wird spontan entschieden. Also, sollte noch jemand Interesse haben (kiluah?), kommt und gebt Euch zu erkennen.
ybel


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

Ybel. das wort nennt sich *absolutherrlicherherbsttagdersotollisdasdublödbistwennduheutnedbikengehst*

oder ? hab ich recht ? 
 also ich würd heut mitgehn kann aber ned da ich heut training hab. sorry

jemand samstag noch dabei ? 
also die 5 stunden sind schon hoch gegriffen. geh mal eher von 4 aus. aber 5 könnten es auch werden.
hab mir ne schöne tour überlegt. single trails, schnell,technisch. alles dabei.
wär cool wenn sihc noch n paar finden würden.


ciao Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ybel1 (5. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer, das Wort ist schon mal nicht schlecht und auch nur noch mit Mühe ausbaufähig  . Wenn Du heute schon offensichtlich falsche Dinge trainierst, wie war denn Deine Morgentour? So dass sie einer Wiederholung bedarf? Weil morgen Morgen tät ich wohl Zeit haben.
ybel


----------



## alex75 (5. Oktober 2005)

@Lucas
klar bin ich am Samstag dabei

@all
will morgen mal wieder fahren, jemand Lust mitzukommen? geplant habe ich mal Weißer Stein - Eichelberg, wir könnten aber auch Weißer Stein - Königstuhl fahren


Gruss Alexander


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

also heut morgen konnt ihc mich grad so um 9 raus quälen und auch nur weil ich noch ämtergelegenheiten erledigen musste.
also morgen bin ich dabei. um 1 am HBF ? wäre das ok ? stuhl und stein wär fein.       

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2005)

@ ybel1
fällst dud as noch leist, ich esse grad noch, und ich eversuche püntlich zu kommen    

aber wenn nciht rase ich eben mal schnell den stuhl hoch (schawrzes wheeler)
wir sehen uns dann, ich komm übrigens von der shelltanke... (wenn ich am bhf gewesen bin)


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

also wer is morgen dabei ? 1 uhr HBF ? 
und am samstag ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Oktober 2005)

Noch mal zum Thema "Königstuhlrekord". Wie ich es vermutet habe: ein verdammt stressige Strecke. Hoch kommt man, aber nicht ohne von 20 LKWs überholt zu werden.

Ich habe dafür, glaube ich, einfach keinen Nerv. Mit 25:23 min liege ich ja auch definitv nicht im Top-Bereich   

Ich glaube da nehme ich lieber die Schleichwege über den Schotter und genieße dafür die Abfahrt. Wo man meiner Ansicht ganz gut heizen kann (verkehrsfrei) ist in Handschuhsheim den Waldweg hoch - kennt ja wohl jeder. Oder eben die inoffizielle Zufahrt zum "Weißen Stein".

Aber bin mal gespannt, wer zuerst die 16 min knackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

soll Sharky machen


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

ähm mal ne frage an die allgemeinheit. 

wie wärs wenn wir den rekord umdrehn. wer am schnellsten unten is.
kriterien.
das bike darf nicht mehr als 16kilo wiegen bzw 15cm federweg ham. da hätt ihc ma bock drauf.
strecke is vorgegeben. es wird 2 stück geben. eine bissel ruppige. und eine nicht ruppige.
macht ihr mit ? 

alex und ich fangen morgen schonmal an. #

is noch jemand dabei morgen ? ybel ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Da musst Du aber erst mal den Klausmann anrufen damit er eine gute Zeit vorlegt, die es dann zu toppen gilt.  (;

Beim uphill gibt es aber auch keine Gewichtsbeschränkung.


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

ja aber dann kommst du mit deinem 17 cm 30kilo bike.    ok dannn machen wie das gewicht weg. nur die FW begrenzung bleibt.

naja die zeiten legen wir halt vor. der als erstes fährt. alex und ich wollen morgen gehn. wir können ja mal schaun wie schnell wir sind. dann testet das killuah etc. und ehrlichkeit siegt


----------



## drivingghost (5. Oktober 2005)

Ich eiere auch nur mit 15 cm durch den Wald. 

Wenn ich sowas auf die Beine stellen wollte würde ich es ohne jegliche Beschränkung machen, jeder darf dann mit was er will den Berg runter, kannst ja, wie auch auf der Königsstuhlberghochseite verschiedene Klassen einteilen.
Oder hast Du Angst dass Du von einem Downhiller von Podium gekickt wirst?


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

naja angst ned aber is logisch das jemand mit 20cm butterweich schneller is als du und ich.
und ich glaub nicht das ich aufm podium steh. hier gibts sicher einige schnelle. also wir sind morgen zu 3. werden ma schaun wie lang wir brauchen runter zus brauchen


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2005)

mach so 3 klassen
HT
FULLY >15cm FW
FULLY <15cm FW

da wär ich dabei... also morgen roll ich, aber mal schauen wie die strecken aussehen, aber denkste net dass du da angemekert wirst, wiel es gibt ja immer diese... nja... halt "kein rennbahn"...

aber sonst...


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

jo 2 klassen.
HT
und fully

von wem soll ihc angemeckert werden ? von wanderern ?   

ich    wanderer


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2005)

das klären wir dann morgen... aber mir egal was für fully klassen, ich hab eh n ht^^
aber manche dien fully fahren, ein XC fully, die dann von DHer fertig gemcht werden haben ja 0 chance... und wie gesagt, ehrlichkeit siegt, du ex-DHer...


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Oktober 2005)

bergabdiskussion...  wie heisst es hier:

 Re: Vorbereitungs Thread f. Energy-Race ! 

glaubt mir, dass rennen wird wie alle anderen bergauf gewonnen! also berge hoch quälen bis zum  :kotz: , runter kommen se immer!

hab mich jetzt auch beim energy- race angemeldet, 1 runde, oder?   
wegen 30km steig ich doch nicht in den sattel!  

falls jemand morgen lust hat auf nen 3-4h- night- ride ab 17h schnell bei mir melden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> bergabdiskussion...  wie heisst es hier:
> 
> Re: Vorbereitungs Thread f. Energy-Race !




So viel dazu!


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Oktober 2005)

hab mal meinen senf dazu gegeben.freu mich auc morgen


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

also wer fährt samstag mit ? micro. alex ich ? 
wüprd gern so um 12 spätestens in HD los. weil ich eben karten für ne party bekommen hab. sprich ich muss SPÄTESTENS um 7 DAHEIM SEIN. eher früher. wüßrd gern um 12 los. dann sind wir um 5 locker wieder in HD und ihc um 6 daheim.
wäre das ok für den rest ?

ciao Lucas


----------



## Südpfalzbiker (6. Oktober 2005)

Hier noch ein zusätzliches Info:
Die größte Radgruppe die vertreten ist, wird mit einem Sonderpreis prämiert....


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2005)

Südpfalzbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein zusätzliches Info:
> Die größte Radgruppe die vertreten ist, wird mit einem Sonderpreis prämiert....


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

freu mich auf heut mittag und auf samstag. also dirk wärs möglich schon früh loszufahren. also um 12 in HD ? wär klasse weil sonst hab ihc wieder voll die hetzte.

danke

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> freu mich auf heut mittag und auf samstag. also dirk wärs möglich schon früh loszufahren. also um 12 in HD ? wär klasse weil sonst hab ihc wieder voll die hetzte.
> 
> danke
> 
> ciao Lucas



Also einigen wir uns auf 12:30 Uhr    dann hat jeder 30 min hetzte ! Ich Morgens Du Abends   

Dann wäre ich um 11:30 - 11:45 bei Dir vor der Haustür !


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

ich bekomm glei nen aggres. warn heut fahren. und irgendwann aufm trail vom stein runter hats mir dann die nabe hinten zerschossen. die kette hing in die speichen und ich konnt ned mehr gscheid fahren geschweige denn rollen.
werd jetzt zu meim fahrad doc gehn und ma gucken wie die diagnose aussieht. killuah und alex sind jetzt allein noch den königsstuhl gefahren  ich könnt so kotzen. scheiß japaner shimano rotz.
hoffe das bekommt mein doc bis samstag hin sonst kann ich leider nicht mitfahren 

drückt mir die daumen

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (6. Oktober 2005)

ich drück sie Dir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

danke schatzi


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> danke schatzi



na, schon vom doc zurück? wr ne ganz nice tour, geile trails kennengelernt! nextes mal gestalte ich meine touren trails-reicher   thx alex

gut, dann drück ich dir mal die daumen      

greez, killuah1


----------



## alex75 (6. Oktober 2005)

Mann war das heute anstrengend      Aber dafür bin ich beide 35% Trails ohne Anzuhalten gefahren   






Gruss Alexander


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2005)

alex75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann war das heute anstrengend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erinnert mich irgendwie schwer an den katzenbuckel, nur daß sich die HM da auf nen berg mehr verteilen


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

so also bike steht wieder daheim. doc meinte freilauf im sack. hab mir dann nen neuen mitgenommen. dran geschraubt. dick gefettet und jetzt läuft zumindest das rad wieder. nur mim umwerfer stimmt was ned schleift immernoch. rotze. wenns noch lang geht bau ich mir sram dran. keine lust mehr auf den japsen rotz

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> nur mim umwerfer stimmt was ned schleift immernoch. rotze. wenns noch lang geht bau ich mir sram dran. keine lust mehr auf den japsen rotz



schon mal überlegt daß vielleicht net der umwerfer schuld ist sondern der, der ihn einstellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (6. Oktober 2005)

es ging alles perfekt bis heute. und durch die aktion hats natürlcih auch den umwerfer verbogen und bla. aber dafür hatte ihc heut keine nerven mehr.
sonst hätt ich entweder umwerfer oder sonst was genommen und an die wand geklatscht


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2005)

naja, wenn du das ding an nen baum wirfst darfst du dich auch net wundern wenns nimmer geht


----------



## drivingghost (6. Oktober 2005)

---gegen Baumschändereien---


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ---gegen Baumschändereien---



Sagt der, vor dem alle Bäume im Odenwald zittern?   

@ Haiflyer: Nicht aufregen, das kriegst Du schon wieder hin. 

Sharky: Sonntag kriegst Du so viele Bilder wie Du willst, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Bilder vom Falschfahrer der heulend am Boden liegt weil Ramin immer wieder über seinen Kopf fährt


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2005)

--- gegen FF schändigungen ---


----------



## Micro767 (7. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> also wer fährt samstag mit ? micro. alex ich ?



und kommt morgen noch jemand mit ?

Zeittechnisch haben Haiflyer und ich uns auf 12:30 bei Ihm zuhause geeinigt um mit dem Auto dann nach HD zufahren. Wo es losgehen soll in HD, weiß ich garnet    hab ja meinen Guide dabei !   

Sonntag wird bei mir immer unwahrscheinlicher


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder vom Falschfahrer der heulend am Boden liegt weil Ramin immer wieder über seinen Kopf fährt



In den Staub, Wurm!


----------



## drivingghost (7. Oktober 2005)

Winsele um Gnade, sonst spiele ich mit Dir


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Oktober 2005)

prost. lass mir grad n schönes tannenzäpfle auf der zunge zergehn-
freu mich auf morgen. halb 1 bei mir ja dirk. cool

ciao Lucas 

pS: bin seit 2 stunden wieder single falls jemand meine nummer will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2005)

@luggas
sauf net so viel sonst kommst du die berge garnimmer hoch  


@ramin & eisenmann
wieso hab ich das gefühl daß ihr beide euch grad so richtig lieb habt??? 


ich seh schon wie das sonntag abgeht: ramin schmeißt FF beim fahren nen stein an den kopf, der fällt runter, aber bevor ramin über seinen kopf fahren kann schubst er ihn im fallen gegen nen odenwälder baum... 

und ich werde VIELE bilder bekommen


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @luggas
> sauf net so viel sonst kommst du die berge garnimmer hoch
> 
> 
> ...



ich sauf nie viel. weis genau wo mein level is   

und an die 2 verliebten. das is also scheinbar ramins masche jemanden "rumzukriegen" ahja. er schmeißt mit steinen. cool cool. hehe

noch 3 STUNDEN dann gehts los. juhu
und in 1ner woche is rennen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Oktober 2005)

> ich seh schon wie das sonntag abgeht: ramin schmeißt FF beim fahren nen stein an den kopf, der fällt runter, aber bevor ramin über seinen kopf fahren kann schubst er ihn im fallen gegen nen odenwälder baum...



Nein, ich werde das viel kultivierter handhaben. 
Also: Gleiche Ausgangslage "ramin schmeißt FF beim fahren nen stein an den kopf, der fällt runter" , aber bevor Ramin über seinen Kopf fahren kann, hat er eine Unterlassungsklage mit Androhung einer Strafanzeige am Hals (Einzug der Tatwaffe als Nebenfolge), daß ihm Hören und Sehen vergeht. 
Deine Bilder kommen dann natürlich sehr gelegen.   

Ja, wir ham uns ganz doll lieb. Aber nein, ich habe kein gemütliches Sofa.

Bin mal gespannt, ob wir morgen auch solch einen Nebel haben wie heute. Im Moment rettet er mich vor der Gartenarbeit.

Freu mich auf die Tour


Gruß    Michael


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2005)

nebel würde die sache sicher sehr interessant machen


----------



## drivingghost (8. Oktober 2005)

Nebel nicht gut, sieht man Bäume nicht mehr...


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2005)

sieh es positiv, dann hast du ne ausrede warum du sie umfährst


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Oktober 2005)

so sind wieder daheim. war sehr geil heut.
hier mal n paar pics. 

sorry pics sind zu groß muss ich annerst machen


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Oktober 2005)

alles andre is leider zensiert für hier.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. Oktober 2005)

hallo
fährt jemand morgen (so) nachmittag?
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (8. Oktober 2005)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> fährt jemand morgen (so) nachmittag?
> grüße



Schau einfach in den Thread  Katzenbuckeltour oder auch Last minute
Neckarelz. Geht halt schon morgends los...... aber mittags fahrn wir immer noch!


----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2005)

jmd am DI zeit`? so ggn 12.30 / 13.00 ne 2-berg tour? will paar neue trails kennenlernen, oder möchte jmd paar trails kennenlernen? 

wäre sehr froh wenn paar mehr auftauchen würden... net immer zu 2t...

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Oktober 2005)

die woche is sport verbot. zumindest für mich. konnt mich heut für 2 stunden ausm bett bewegen. lag an zuviel sport die woche und zuviel suff.
bissel rumrollen auf der straße ok. aber vor samstag wird nix mehr gemacht


----------



## Levty (10. Oktober 2005)

niemand am DI ggn 13:00 dabei? schade    
nja, dann darf ich meine abfahrtszeit und route selber planen, trotzdem hätt ich jmd gerne dabei   also wenn sich niemand morgen bis 12:00 meldet ist die tour leider abgeblasen

trotzdem jederzeit per icq erreichbar: 275002295   
letzte tour vorm energy race, die gelegenheit solltet ihr nutzen!

greez, killuah1


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Oktober 2005)

die woche sex verbot für alle. hab zwar morgen n date aber ich werd mich dran halten. hab die woche leider keine zeit mehr zum radeln. mittwoch und donnerstag is son kennenlern scheiß von der uni aus. und freitag mach ich locker.

Ciao Lucas 

PS: hab mir heut die energyriegel vom aldi geholt. 5 stück 1,50euro oder so. schmecken akzeptabel


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> die woche sex verbot für alle.



ok, geht klar, seh ich ein, vollkommen in ordnung!   man könnte sich ja verletzen.... oder nen krampf holen....

ansonsten werde ich auch schauen, dass ich fr abend  früh nach hause gehe (4h?) und nur 5-6 bier trinke, davor s-nest > halle > villa!     son abend kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen!  (gibts beim rennen eigentlich alkoholkontrollen? *grins*)

energyriegel? willst du unterwegs n picknick machen? das ding wird ja hoffentlich nach 1,5h vorbei sein, da ess ich nix!

@ killuah1: letzte tour vor dem race? mal meinen plan anschauen.... mi 17h : 2h kraft am berg, do 17h: 3h tour.... wer mitfahren möchte bei mir melden, start ist allerdings in leutershausen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (10. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> die woche sex verbot für alle.
> 
> 
> NEE tut mir leid, bin verheirated da ist´s nicht so einfach.
> Wenn für dich Ramadan is´- OK


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Oktober 2005)

hehe bin single da is des auch ned so einfach. und ramadan feiern nur die dönertiere oder ? seh ich aus wie eins. sicher ned.   
5-6 bier sind ok. werd nix trinken. letzte woche war zuviel.
ich ess ah nix auf dertour aber wollt ma so in den fred reinschmeißen das ich billige gute energyriegel gefunden hab. bzw der micro se gefunden hat und mir gesagt hat probier se.
jop. werd denk ich auch kein rucksack für die tour aufschnallen. ma schaun weis noch ned.
auf jeden fall zieh ich keine engen sachen an. muss doch die DHler dort vertreten    und n bissel provoziern

hehe

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (11. Oktober 2005)

16:00 weißer stein <--- treffpunkt
trail tour
dabei:
dominik-deluxe
killuah1

zum abschluss ne runde über den stuhl, vielleicht


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> 16:00 weißer stein <--- treffpunkt
> trail tour
> dabei:
> dominik-deluxe
> ...




die jungen wilden wieder. tztztz. ihr kommt auch noch in das alter in dem ihr euch überlegt morgends überhaupt aus dem bett zu krabeln


----------



## Levty (11. Oktober 2005)

ja, zumindestens enden wir nicht schon im studentenalter kaputt, versoffen, single, und mit "lustaufgarnix"! 
komm schon, bis 16:00 is noch zeit, wir treffen uns oben, bis dann!


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Oktober 2005)

so war heut in HD. hab meine fakultät gesucht bin aber ned fündig geworden    morgen gehts los. wird schon schief gehn hoff ich. und wenn ned. donnerstag abend is kneipentour. spätestens da lern ihc dann meine mitmenschen kennen.  
also bis samstag dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (11. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> so war heut in HD. hab meine fakultät gesucht bin aber ned fündig geworden    morgen gehts los. wird schon schief gehn hoff ich. und wenn ned. donnerstag abend is kneipentour. spätestens da lern ihc dann meine mitmenschen kennen.
> also bis samstag dann
> 
> ciao Lucas



und was hat das bitte mit diesem tread, bzw. thema, wenn überhaupt mit biken?


----------



## Micro767 (11. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> und was hat das bitte mit diesem tread, bzw. thema, wenn überhaupt mit biken?



das liegt an seinem hohen alter


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> und was hat das bitte mit diesem tread, bzw. thema, wenn überhaupt mit biken?



bin ich hier ned beim seniorenstift zur himmlischen wohlfahrt ? ach herjeminieee. da bin ihc ja ganz falsch. ich bin ganz verwirrt. schwester meine tabletten. schnell.


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich hier ned beim seniorenstift zur himmlischen wohlfahrt ? ach herjeminieee. da bin ihc ja ganz falsch. ich bin ganz verwirrt. schwester meine tabletten. schnell.


ich hab die befürchtung, daß es gegen deine krankheit leider kein medikament gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benno_hd (11. Oktober 2005)

bin heute zu spät aus der bibliothek rausgekommen war also alleine meine zwei runden auf den weißen stein drehen, aber samstag sehen wir uns auf jeden fall!


----------



## ybel1 (12. Oktober 2005)

Gebt es zu! Ihr seid heute alle unterwegs gewesen. Ich ja auch und ich habe glaube ich noch nie so viele Radler getroffen wie heute! Wahnsinn, man sah den Wald vor lauter Rädern nicht mehr.
ybel


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Oktober 2005)

ja, ich war auch unterwegs! habs aber auch angekündigt.... hab aber niemand andes getroffen, liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich im dunkeln unterwegs bin?  

ansonsten: wetter wird geil, 19° und sonne! ich hab auch schon ne taktik ausgearbeitet: ich werde mich ans hinterrad von drivingghost hängen! naja, wird vielleicht 10 sekunden funktionieren, dann muss ich abreisen lassen und mir ne neue taktik überlegen....


----------



## KiStEo5 (12. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute!!

Ich würde eventuel auch an diesem Rennen teilnehmen. Bin an diese Woche bei meiner Oma zu Besuch und vl. hätte ich die gelegenheit da mit zu fahren, wenn ich einen fahrer finde der mich hinbringt.

Naja, aber ist die Strecke auch was für Anfänger?? Fahre jetzt seit 4 Monaten und Trainiere schön Fleißig und würde mir eventuell mal die 20 km Strecke antun.

mfg Patrick


----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2005)

ohja, kannst fahren! sicher kein problem
wo wohnste, MA ode HD ?

20km fürn 4-Monate-MTBer is kein problem, 30km wären auch was!
du musst dich aber schon unter "Team Falschfahrer" anmelden wenn du mitfahren (im auto) willst!

also, bis SA, temakamarad!

greez, killuah1


----------



## KiStEo5 (13. Oktober 2005)

Ja, das wäre dann mein ersten Rennen in meiner Geschichte.
Ich selber wohne dort nicht, da ich ja in Holland bin. Aber meine Oma wohnt da und da ich jetzt am Freitag eine Woche Herbstferien bekomme, meine Eltern und ich dann bei meiner Verwandschaft sind weil ...

Auf jedenfall bin ich am Samstag in Karlsdorf Neuthard und muss noch irgendwie meine Mutter dazu überreden mich da hin zu bringen 

Wie ist denn die Strecke? Ziemlich einfach oder doch sehr anspruchsvoll. Ich will nicht da hin kommen, mich dann zur 20 od 30 km Strecke anmelden und dann nicht ins ziel kommen 
Zu meiner Verfassung ist zu sagen das ich ungefähr 3 Stunden auf 45km brauch bei 600 hm. Dann bin ich aber platt und gönn mir meistens nen tollen Feierabend 

Also gut Ding

Patrick


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2005)

Die Strecke soll recht einfach sein ! 

Ein Mini-Kurz-Bericht zur Strecke steht hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=187566&page=1&pp=25

Und natürlich auf der HP vom Veranstalter   

Wenn Du 45km und 600hm packst kannst Du auch hier mitfahren ! Für mich zählt auch nur ins Ziel zu kommen und Spaß zu haben !


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. Oktober 2005)

hallo
wie habt ihrs eigentlich vor?
so mit essen ,duschen....wird das dort gemacht oder daheim?
norm. sind die duschen nämlich nicht so dolle  
dominik


----------



## ybel1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Also so lange etwas Wasser von oben auf mich herabfällt in den nicht so dollen Duschen hatte ich eigentlich schon vor dort zu duschen. Aber das kann ja eigentlich jeder machen wie er will - obwohl, vielleicht sollten wir zu dem Fahrgemeinschafts-Thread noch den Duschgemeinschafts-Thread eröffnen.
ybel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. Oktober 2005)

genau dusch gemeinschaft thred  
da schreibt dann jeder rein mit werm er gerne duschen möchte    
meinte das halt so weil ich vielleicht  noch nen kumpel mitbringe, und nicht wissen wie wir was machen, wenn ihr alle daheim duscht und zwischen durch was futtert muss ich keine duschsachen mitnehmen.....
dominik


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2005)

Die Zwei Thread´s müssen dann für den Rückweg kombiniert werden !

Damit die geduschten Biker zusammen in einem Auto sitzen und in die ungeduschen Biker in einem anderen


----------



## ybel1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Das Radfahren so kompliziert sein kann! Da macht man sich ja fast mehr sorgen um die intellektuelle und organisatorische als um die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit   
ybel


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2005)

ybel1 schrieb:
			
		

> körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit
> ybel



Was ist den das ??? Was meinst Du den damit ???    Kann ich das essen ?


----------



## ybel1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Das ist das, was bei mir nur in engen Grenzen vorhanden, aber prinzipiell für eine etwas flottere Fortbewegung auf muskelkraftbetriebenen Zweirädern zumindest nicht abträglich ist.
Erklärbär ybel


----------



## Micro767 (13. Oktober 2005)

Nun ist mir klar warum meine fahrweise alles andere als "flott" zu bezeichen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2005)

gut, dann bin ihc nicht der einziege, der im Team Falschfahrer einer der ersten von hinten gesehen sein wird 

yeah, geiles wetter, bin weg, biken natürlich *sabber*


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2005)

also wenn ihr im rennen genau so fit seid wie im drüber tippen dann werden die ersten 10 plätze vom team FF belegt


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Oktober 2005)

so kleines update von mir.
werd morgen wenn ihc nüchtern bin - weil heut abend is ersti kneipenabend in HD - die alten reifen draufschmeißen.
bin zwar grad dran ne krankheit auszubrüten. hab seit gestern halsweh und husten. hoff da kommt nix. bin schon kräftig am medi einwerfen.
also dann bis samstag.
wir fahren um 11. in MA los. sollten dann um 12 halb 1 doirt sein 

ciao Lucas 

PS: dirk das gaspedal is rechts gelle. so wie die kette


----------



## ybel1 (13. Oktober 2005)

@ sharky: Wir können im Rennen gar nicht so gut sein wie im drüber schreiben, da wir ja unsere Zeit nicht zum trainieren nutzen, sondern nur im abgedunkelten miefigen Zimmer sitzen und auf den Bildschirm starren. Daher geht es für uns in erster Linie darum, den ungewohnten Frischluftschock halbwegs bei Besinnung zu überstehen!
ybel


----------



## drivingghost (13. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hehe bin single da is des auch ned so einfach. und ramadan feiern nur die dönertiere oder ? seh ich aus wie eins. sicher ned.



Hast Du ein Problem mit Ausländern?



			
				 hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mich ans hinterrad von drivingghost hängen! naja, wird vielleicht 10 sekunden funktionieren, dann muss ich abreisen lassen und mir ne neue taktik überlegen....



Ich werde eh nur keuchend versuchen, nicht vom Rad zu fallen. Und so schnell wie viele hier meinen bin ich ganz sicher nicht. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn einige hier aus dem Thrad an mir vorbeihuschen. 

@ Patrick: Das erste Rennen ist das Beste. Wenn Du halbtot ins Ziel fällst.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und so schnell wie viele hier meinen bin ich ganz sicher nicht.



aha! dann erklär mir  mal deinen  platz 17 von 300 leuten in st. wendel vor 2 wochen!
nachträglich gratulation dazu von mir!


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich gegen Senioren und Senioren 2 fahren darf ist es kein Problem als Jungspund so weit vorne zu landen. Wenn man nur meine Altersklasse anschaut sieht es nicht mehr ganz so gewaltig aus. Und ausserdem waren die wirklich guten Fahrer auf den 110 km unterwegs. Hättest mal sehen müssen was bei den 60 km für Leute mitgefahren sind. 
Noch besser allerdings auf den 30 km. Die Meisten auf den 30 km waren ausgestattet als wollten sie die 110 km fahren. Dick eingepackt in zig Zwiebelschalen, Trinkflaschen und Camelbak, ..   das war lustig. Vermutlich für diese Leute dann das erste Rennen bei dem sie nicht wissen was nötig ist oder auch nicht. 

Trotzdem Danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## KiStEo5 (14. Oktober 2005)

@ Divinghost

Ich werd mein Bestes geben  Und wenn ich Tot ins Ziel falle  

Also wenn ihr so en langsames Cannondale F400 seht dann zieht mich mit 

<Patrick>


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du ein Problem mit Ausländern?



hast du ein problem mit drogen ? wenn man in mannheim wohnt darf man nicht wirklihc ein problem mit ausländern haben. außerdem solltest du gut wissen das es ned so is. es gibt sicher immer mal wieder unstimmigkeiten zwischen deutschen und ausländern. das hat aber nix mit ausländerfeindlicgkeit zu tun. hab weis gott genug ausländische freunde also verbitt ich mir solch dumme und hohle aussagen. danke

ciao Lucas 

PS: ich geh jetzt zum arzt. kann ned mehr richtig atmen. hoff des wird was mit morgen. schnupfen blieb bisher aus. nur husten kopfweh und fieber. und kann halt ned durchatmen.


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> also verbitt ich mir solch dumme und hohle aussagen. danke
> 
> ciao Lucas
> 
> PS: ich geh jetzt zum arzt. kann ned mehr richtig atmen. hoff des wird was mit morgen. schnupfen blieb bisher aus. nur husten kopfweh und fieber. und kann halt ned durchatmen.



und was ist DÖNERTIER für eine Aussage? 

Lass Dir geschwind eine Druckluftpatrone in die Lunge implantieren. Wenn es dann zu knapp mit der Atemluft wird dann einfach kurz aktivieren, der Turbo zündet, Du gewinnst den Slalom berghoch. Wenn Du ihn nicht berghoch fahren möchtest dann bleibt nur noch das normale Rennen in regulärer Fahrtrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist DÖNERTIER für eine Aussage?



das is eine aussage von erkan und stefan.   

also bin wieder da vom arzt. und hab ne schlechte nachricht. ich darf morgen nicht fahren. mein lungenvolumen beträgt nur noch 64 % vom normalen. sprich.
lungenentzündung im anfangsstadium. ich dacht ich kotz. hab dann gemeint das ich eigentlihc mit ner erkältung gerechnet hab wege nhusten fieber kopfweh etc. dann meinte er. nene des is keine erkältung.
dann hab ihc gemeint wie sowas kommt. antwort vom doc. sind sie in letzter zeit mal draußen gewesen und haben sport gemacht entweder zu dick oder du leicht bekleidet. dann hab ihc n moment überlegt und dann is mir eingefallen das wir ja die tour gemacht ham. mim dirk und alex. und da war ich viel zu dick angezogen. sprich ich hab geschwitzt wie ein aff und bergab der wind und so. könnte daher kommen.
scheißdreck. die nächsten wochen is biken dann wohl gelaufen.
und grad jetzt wo meine gore jacke da is.
also dann wünsch ich euch ma viel spaß morgen. und viel erfolg. enttäuscht mich nich

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (14. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> das is eine aussage von erkan und stefan.
> 
> also bin wieder da vom arzt. und hab ne schlechte nachricht. ich darf morgen nicht fahren. mein lungenvolumen beträgt nur noch 64 % vom normalen. sprich.
> lungenentzündung im anfangsstadium. ich dacht ich kotz. hab dann gemeint das ich eigentlihc mit ner erkältung gerechnet hab wege nhusten fieber kopfweh etc. dann meinte er. nene des is keine erkältung.
> ...



WOW ! 
Du machst auch keine halbe Sachen !   

Na dann wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung und ruhe Dich schön aus und werd schnell wieder Fit !

*@dominik-deluxe*

Melde Dich dringend bei mir wegen morgen früh ! Uhrzeit nicht nach 11 Uhr würd ich sagen und wo ich Dich abholen soll !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Oktober 2005)

Wünsch Dir auch gute Besserung.

Ging mir beim Wasgau letztes Jahr auch so, hatte eine Mandelentzündung, hab mich ne Woche lang von Schokopudding u.ä. ernährt.  :kotz: 
Kurier Dich aus.


Gruß     Michael


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Oktober 2005)

danke. ja ne erkältung wär mir egal gewesen. da wär ihc trotzdem gefahren.
aber so kann ihc das nich verantworten. scheißdreck.,


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Oktober 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> aber so kann ihc das nich verantworten. scheißdreck.,



nächstes mal weisst du es besser und gehst vor nem rennen nicht zum arzt, was ich nicht weiss, macht mich nicht heiss!    

naja, extrem ärgerlich, wünsche dir gute besserung und dass du nicht zu arg gefruustet bist. sehe es positiv: immerhin darfst du ab sofort wieder sex haben, während wir noch 1 tag keusch  sein müssen....  



			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Noch besser allerdings auf den 30 km. Die Meisten auf den 30 km waren ausgestattet als wollten sie die 110 km fahren. Dick eingepackt in zig Zwiebelschalen, Trinkflaschen und Camelbak, .. das war lustig. Vermutlich für diese Leute dann das erste Rennen bei dem sie nicht wissen was nötig ist oder auch nicht.



 immer wieder lustig die leute, die auf nem marathon mit nem 20kg- rucksack fahren.... bin mal gespannt, wieviele morgen mit rucksack unterwegs sind. um panik zu machen: wenn ich die ausschreibung richtig interpretiert habe, gibt es auf den 30km keine verpflegung! also genug essen + trinken einpacken!


----------



## drivingghost (14. Oktober 2005)

Keine Verpflegung? Ich werde jämmerlich verhungern!


----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Verpflegung? Ich werde jämmerlich verhungern!



was? beim OBM gabs für die die mehrere runden gefahren sind habn immer so 2tflaschen bekommen, sowas erwarte ich aber auch bei 10km runden...    
aber die versprochenen riegel waren beim OBM auch net, nja, 750ml wasser reicht ja für 30km, nicht?

also, gruss, killuah1


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Oktober 2005)

Ein bißchen neidisch wünsche ich Euch morgen viel Spaß und fahrt gute Zeiten für den Odenwald ;-) Ich muß mir morgen "leider" mein nächstes Fahrrad erarbeiten


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Oktober 2005)

so, rennen überstanden, war geil und das bei dem genialem wetter! und schön, mal die ganzen forumleute kennen zu lernen!

fetten respekt an dominik, der fast alle nass gemacht hat! platz 7 und unglaubliche zeit!   
respekt auch an ramin, locker mal auf platz 13 geradelt!   

und auch an alle anderen, es ist ja jeder angekommen.... mancher leider nur laufend.... lev, das zauberwort heisst: 3bar! *grins*

bei mir... naja, dachte , dass ich mehr powern könnte, aber vielleicht war es gestern abend doch zu viel bier und zu wenig schlaf.... in runde 2 musste ich mich am langem anstieg fast übergeben, dann erst mal n gang runter geschaltet.....
was mich  frustriert hat: kurz vor schluss überholt mich ne 3-er gruppe... bin gefahren wie ein anfänger!

so, jetzt können wir eigentlich den fred schliessen *grins* aber ich freue mich, euch mal wieder auf einer tour zu sehen, morgen z.b.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (15. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> fetten respekt an dominik, der fast alle nass gemacht hat! platz 7 und unglaubliche zeit!
> 
> 
> respekt auch an ramin, locker mal auf platz 13 geradelt!
> ...




Was dominik geleistet hat, wirklich totaler Wahnsinn, denn er ist nicht nur schnell gefahren, er ist schnell gefahren ohne etwas zu trinken dabei zu haben. Im Gewichtstuningrausch hat er seine Trinkflasche einfach mal weggeworfen (;

Stimmt, ich bin richtig locker gefahren. Das nächste mal klicke ich wohl auch noch mit dem rechten Fuß ein, vielleicht ist dann der runde Tritt besser. Und eventuell bin ich bergab auch noch schneller wenn ich pedaliere und nicht nur rollen lasse. 
Länger hätte die Fahrt nicht gehen dürfen, mich haben kurz vor Ende auch noch drei Fahrer vernichtet, an einen kam ich noch ran, aber im Zielspurt waren es dann max 4 Sekunden die er vor mir war. 
Ach ja, die Strecke war doof!


----------



## benno_hd (15. Oktober 2005)

So, auch mal dazu was schreiben, hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich ganz hinten gelandet bin. Gratulation nochmal an Dominik und die anderen auf den vorderen Plätzen, und danke an Martin fürs Fahren und an Ramin für die Bremsen, werd schon noch was finden wo ich Dir was ausgeben kann


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2005)

murks


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2005)

muaaa, bei der letzten abfahrt... ich hatte hinten 2,8 vorne 2,6 bar, soweit ich weis, nja, die ersten 2 mal hats noch geklappt... aber dann, 2 snakebites in jedem schlauch, shcon repariert... morgen gehts wieder aufn stuhl! also, war mal geil mit den foren leutz ein rennen zufahren, und mit dem grösstem team (nein, ramin, freu dich NICHT)! geilo! aber es gab gleiche prese, egal ob 3. grösstes team, oder wir   !
nja, endlich mal gibts ein gescheites foto von mir und vom teil des Team FF


nja, bis zum nächsten rennen, team falschfahrer, greez, killuah1, aka pechfogel

ps: ich war nicht der letzte falschfahrer und ich hätte (   ) vorm fisch im ziel sein können...


----------



## drivingghost (16. Oktober 2005)

Keine Angst, ich freue mich nicht. Ich habe nur geklatscht weil es ja sonst keiner gemacht hat.
Und kleiner Tip wegen der snakebiter: Das nächste mal auf der Strecke bleiben und nicht die spaßigen Abfahrten durch den Wald über steinige trails suchen (;


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und kleiner Tip wegen der snakebiter: Das nächste mal auf der Strecke bleiben und nicht die spaßigen Abfahrten durch den Wald über steinige trails suchen (;




  mach ich, z.B. heute auf der thingstätte !
also, bis zum nächsten rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2005)

Waren wir wirklich das größte Team? 

Glückwunsch an unsere zwei Schnellen.   Schön, daß Ihr alle dabei wart. Sharky, das zahl ich Dir heim!   (Allerdings nur, wenn Du in Kühlsheim die gleichen Reifen nimmst)

Gruß      Michael


----------



## kraichgauer (16. Oktober 2005)

Weiss nicht ob ich der letzte der Falschfahrer war oder nicht ist mir auch 
egal. Hab mein persönliches Ziel erreicht und bin deutlich unter 1.45 h
angekommen. Gefühlsmässig war die 3 Runde die schnellste......
Also wen das Rennen noch ´ne Weile gegangen wär, hät ich vielleicht 
noch zu euch aufschliessen können!
Hat auf jeden Fall gute Laune gemacht.


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Oktober 2005)

moin jungs

hört sich ja alles sehr geil an. ich lag im bett und hab euch die daumen gedrückt. wetter war ja wirklich hammer. hab mich richtig geärgert.
@dominik. glückwunsch auch von mir.
@lev. hehe tja shit happens

weis jemand wieviel insgesamt mitgefahren sind. ? dirk wo bist du denn gelandet.
so ich pack mich wieder ins bett. hoff ich kann in 2 wochen oder so wieder fahren

ciao Lucas 

PS: ne schöne tour mit den forenleuden wär klasse. teil kenn ihc jaschon aber noch nich alle.


----------



## ybel1 (16. Oktober 2005)

Ja, nett wars! Auch wenn ich dem fahrenden Geist beipflichten muss: Die Strecke war etwas langweilig. Gut dass alle (zumindest vom Team FF) heil durchgekommen sind. Ach und killuah: Das mit dem schon geflickt ist ja wohl ne glatte Lüge! Mindestens ein Schlauch ist noch nicht repariert. Den habe ich nämlich heute morgen bei mir im Kofferraum gefunden. Also, wenn Du noch nen Schlauch mit Löchern brauchst, kannste Dir abholen.
Ich war ja so froh, heil und mit anständiger Zeit durchgekommen zu sein, dass ich das gestern ausgiebig mit ein paar isotonischen Getränken mit Alkoholzusatz feiern musste. Lasst Euch gesagt sein: Alkohol hat im Straßenverkehr nix verloren! Führt nur zu Leichtsinn und verlangsamten Reaktionen und damit zu einer kaputten Hose und nem aufgeschürften Knie.
Also mein Fazit des gestrigen Tages: Rennen fahren macht mehr Spaß und ist deutlich sicherer als in der Stadt rumgurken.
ybel


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2005)

alles gef(l)ickt, manmanman, ja einen ersatz schlauch hatte ich noch, den anderen hab ich dann gemacht und sofort auf den dachsbuckel zum grillen gemacht (200hm) und dort sich mit wein zugedröhnt!
jaja, kaputte hose, ich bin heil runtergekommen, und man darf aufm fahrrad soweit ich weis 1.6 promille haben. 
nja, nextes rennen zeig ichs ecuh allen, muahahah     

joa, ne forum-tour würd ich auch nicht schlecht finden

also, gruss, killuah1, 

ps: jetz gehts zur thingstätte!


----------



## drivingghost (16. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich es recht mitbekommen habe dann waren es 13 Mannen von Eurem FF Team.


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo an alle 

zuerst mal: ich freue mich daß alle heil angekommen sind und es mit ausnahme von zwei snakebites auch keine materialausfälle für teuer geld gab. 

@killuah
meinen respekt! warst sozusagen könig der herzen  

@FF
naja, schau mer mal beim weißwurstrennen, da werden die karten neu gemischt

@ramin & dominik
gratulation für die starke leistung, hut ab vor euch!! 



von meiner seite aus lief bei dem rennen so ziemlich alles daneben. ne miese tagesform und sackschwere beine waren nicht grade die grundvoraussetzung für ein gutes rennen, meine schaltung spielte mir dann auch ständig streiche in dem sie vorn von allein runterschaltete und hinten dafür garnicht, so daß ich oft im falschen gang unterwegs war. die reifen haben das dann abgerundet, kurven fahren mit den rutschigen ralph kaum möglich, killuah hat mich ja im hang hängen sehen als ich am ende der ersten runde reingesegelt und er an mir vorbei ist 
naja, die nächsten rennen kommen, als nächstes das weißwurstrennen mit dann hoffentlich besseren bedingungen als letztes jahr die schlammschlacht 



*war aber auf alle fälle schön mal die ganzen leute hier kennenzulernen, hoffe man sieht sich noch oft *


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> , und man darf aufm fahrrad soweit ich weis 1.6 promille haben.


das halte ich für ein gerücht. MAXIMAL 1 promille.

aber gut. ich werd noch 1-2 wochen langsam machen. fühl mich zwar schon bedeutend besser als die letzte woche oder am WE aber wills noch ned übertreiben. *******. grad jetzt wos wetter noch so geil is.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Micro767 (17. Oktober 2005)

moin moin,

so ich brauch etwas länger um mich zurück zu melden, war gestern auch noch mit meinem Besuch im Odenwald und unsere Weg haben sich sogar gekreuzt, wir sind ab Eberbach den Neckar-Radweg gefahren und erst bei mir in Lampertheim vom Rad gestiegen.81km aber halt nur 150hm   

Wir waren 10 Teilnehmer laut Auszählung und Siegerehrung, dann gabs ein Team mit 9 und mit 6 Teilnehmern.

Ich hab meine persönlichen Ziele erreicht ! Nicht letzter zu sein ! Es waren noch 4 Fahrer langsamer und in der Alterswertung 1 Fahrer. Ich war mit Platz 183 der letzte Falschfahrer im Ziel, hab meinen Schnitt den ich min. fahren wollte um 1,6 km übertroffen und das trotz der Wandereinlage mit Wadenkrämpfen was mich 1 ganzen Platz gekostet hat   

Fazit: es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich würd sowas wieder machen !
Natürlich habt Ihr alle dazu beigetragen


----------



## ybel1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Da fällt mir ein: was hier ja noch gar nicht gewürdigt wurde ist die Super-Band, die glaube ich kurz vor dem großen internationalen Durchbruch steht und die es geschafft hat mit - nach meiner Rekonstruktion - guten 1,5 Stunden Soundcheck eine nicht unerhebliche Teilnehmerzahl noch vor der Siegerehrung zu vergraulen. Im Nachhinein ein echtes Highlight, denn so was kannte ich bisher noch nicht.
ybel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2005)

@dirk
also wenn du sowas wieder machen willst, auch etwas leichter was die HM angeht, dann kann ich dir das weißwurstrennen wärmstens empfehlen. letztes jahr sehr schlammig aber sehr familiäre atmosphäre und die strecke ist wirklich gut zu schaffen. und es gibt weißwürste. auch mit senf. sonst wäre ramin letztes jahr net mitgefahren


----------



## Levty (17. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ..das weißwurstrennen ... letztes jahr sehr schlammig aber sehr familiäre atmosphäre und die strecke ist wirklich gut zu schaffen. und es gibt weißwürste. ...



bin dabei

*unterschreib*

(wann/wo meldet ihr euch an?)

@ ybel
ey, diese band ist doch verschwunden, bzw. nach der siegerehrung sind doch alle teilnehmer abgehauen als die "band" auf die bühne ging. muhahaha, die werden erfolg haben 
und ja, ich brauch meinen schlauch... haste übernexte woche zeit um mal n tag in den neuen MTB-Park in die pfalz zu fahren? da kannste mir auch den schlauch geben     

greez, killuah1


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2005)

@killuah
das teil findet am 1. advent in külsheim statt, ist richtung tauberbischofsheim. lustige sache, macht spaß  

google mal nach rsv külsheim, dann wirst du sicher fündig. im marathon und race forum steht glaub auch schon was!


----------



## ybel1 (17. Oktober 2005)

Also Weißwürste sind ja schon was leckeres. Deshalb würde ich da schon gerne mitrollen, ich muss nur mal schauen, wie dieses Jahr die Adventssonntage begangen werden. Ich "fürchte" meine Tochter legt da ein wenig Wert auf meine Anwesenheit. Hm mal schauen.
@killuah: Übernächste Woche könnte schwierig werden. Ich habe die nächste Zeit für längere Touren nur die Wochenenden (und auch da nur manche). Ich vermute, dass Pfalzpark entweder diesen Sonntag oder aber am ersten Nov-WE (6.11.) möglich wäre. Dann aber gerne. Aufruf: Wer will noch mit?


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @dirk
> also wenn du sowas wieder machen willst, auch etwas leichter was die HM angeht, dann kann ich dir das weißwurstrennen wärmstens empfehlen. letztes jahr sehr schlammig aber sehr familiäre atmosphäre und die strecke ist wirklich gut zu schaffen. und es gibt weißwürste. auch mit senf. sonst wäre ramin letztes jahr net mitgefahren



Die HM sind nicht das Problem, denke für ein richtiges Rennen fehlt mit der Speed ! Macht aber nix, Spaß hat es gemacht und alle haben ja im Ziel auf mich gewartet. Ich hätte wohl nur Frust gehabt wenn man schon z.B. mit der Siegerehrung angefangen hätte   

Auch denke ich das ein paar km mehr mir nicht geschadet hätten, sie Sonntag mit 81km wollte nur mein Hintern nicht mehr.

Weißwurst-Rennen am 1 Advent ! WOW ! Da ist doch bestimmt kalt    mal schaun wo das ist usw. 

Jetzt bereite ich mich erstmal langsam auf den Urlaub vor !


----------



## Micro767 (18. Oktober 2005)

@Sharky

Du meinst das hier ?



			
				donrodolpho schrieb:
			
		

> HURRA, wir sind wieder da!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Erneut startet der RSV Külsheim, dieses Jahr am 1. Advent sein beliebtes Weißwurst Rennen. Letzts Jahr was die Anfrage aus dem MTB Forum schon groß, dieses Jahr soll sie noch viel größer werden. ALSO: Dies gilt für alle!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2005)

@micro
genau das meine ich


----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2005)

war ja wieder klar daß die mich beim trinken knipsen 







oder beim start:






der liebe FF sieht da etwas verkrampft aus:






das könnte dox sein:






und da ist der benno:






so ausgepumpt kenn ich den ramin garnet  :






und da der dirk, macht so nen entspannten eindruck 






ist das ein IBC trikot?? wenn ja, wer ist der, der drinsteckt? 






hädbänger im ziel:






hat der felix das rennen zu fuß erledigt  






und der moralische sieger:


----------



## ybel1 (18. Oktober 2005)

Und noch ein paar Bildchen.

Hier auf der Strecke:




Ui, da war ich wohl doch zu schnell   

Und hier im Ziel:




Hübsch in der Mitte.

Was um alles in der Welt ist eigentlich mit hädbängers rechter Hand geschehen   ? Ich hoffe das gibt sich mit der Zeit.
Wenn nicht, sollte er es auch mal mit schwimmen probieren   
ybel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ybel1 (18. Oktober 2005)

ROFLOL!!!!!!!
Gerade habe ich das Geheimnis von hädbängers Hand entschlüsselt: Es ist der Oberschenkel!!!!!
Dachte ich mir doch, dass keiner eine so kastige Hand hat, an der dann auch noch der Handschuh so komisch in Fetzen dranhängt.
Tja Fotos gucken will auch gelernt sein!

Ich geh jetzt meine Brille suchen
ybel


----------



## Bax (18. Oktober 2005)

ybel1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Fotos gucken will auch gelernt sein!/QUOTE]
> 
> Fotos hochladen auch


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Oktober 2005)

ybel1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade habe ich das Geheimnis von hädbängers Hand entschlüsselt: Es ist der Oberschenkel!!!!!



ja, du hast richtig gesehen! seit einem üblen sturz in der brutalen abfahrt ist meine hand untrennbar mit meinem oberschenkel verwachsen! ich schreibe hier z.b. mit 5 finger und 5 zehen!  

knick in der optik? *grins*


was ist jetzt mit sonntags- tour? oder doch lieber samstag? auf jeden fall: es wird regnen! schlammschlacht!


----------



## alex75 (18. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> was ist jetzt mit sonntags- tour? oder doch lieber samstag? auf jeden fall: es wird regnen! schlammschlacht!


Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir eigentlich egal, solange es nicht regnet...


----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2005)

@Sharky

wenn das mein 3 Runde war war ich auch schon schön entspannt ! Denn dann waren die Wadenkrämpfe weg und ich wusste das ich es bis ins Ziel packen werde   

solle es die 2 Runde sein war es das Adrenalin, das noch von der Abfahrt und dem Schlammloch stammte, wundere mich heute noch das ich die Rechtskurve überhaupt gepackt habe in der Runde


----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Schlammloch...


  =4snakebites

   


aber wieso bekommst du krämpfe bei 30km? nja, mit dem enduro mit dem du eine "CC-renn-strecke" fährst...

freu mich schon auf das weisswurstrennen

greez, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (19. Oktober 2005)

@killuah

meine Wadenkrämpfe sind ein altes Kriegsleiden, noch aus meiner Bundeswehrzeit. 
Das hatt weniger mit dem Rennen zu tun als mit der Tatsache das ich eh immer Magnesium einnehmen sollte und auch muss. 
War vor Jahren mal beim Doc wegen Wadenkrämpfen und Schmerzen auf den Schienbeinen, Befund: Knochenhaut Reizung und zu wenig Magnesium, das eine hatte mit dem anderen angeblich nichts zu tun. Die Knochenhaut Reizung ging auch bald wieder zurück, nur die Krämpfe kommen und gehen wie sie wollen, bzw. ich nicht 100% aufpasse und beim Sport genug Magnesium und Flüssigkeit nach zu schütten.


----------



## ybel1 (20. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal nachfragen: Ich dachte immer man sollte Magnesium gerade *nicht *vor oder während einer sportlichen Betätigung einnehmen, sondern nur "in Ruhe", da es sonst genau dazu führen kann, was es verhindern soll - Krämpfe. Ich bin zwar nicht sonderlich verkrampft und von daher ist die Information für mich nicht überlebenswichtig, aber ich wüsste gerne, ob ich da einem Scharlatan aufgesessen bin oder nicht.
Also Experte Micro, sag was.
ybel


----------



## Micro767 (21. Oktober 2005)

ich werfe fast täglich morgens 1/3 des tagesbedarfes in tabletten form ein, nach touren denn nochmal 1/3, wenn ich nur die trinkflasche mit nehme sind das ein 3/4 liter mit 1 brause-tablette vom aldi und wenn ich die trinkblase mit nehme sind dann 2 liter mit 2 brause-tabletten und in der trinkflasche ist was anderses drin 

und mir hilft es ! nehme ich zuviel muss ich halt ein bis zwei mal wohin rennen !


----------



## dominik-deluxe (22. Oktober 2005)

hallo
nachdem ich mir nun viel zu lange schon meine unnötigen lobungen angehört habe(hatte den tread ganz vergessen), muss ich euch sagen: ich fahre nicht besser als ihr nur schneller  
ach was nur ein joke
also mal danke an die von denen das lob kam, und an alle die mitgefahren sind es war nämlich super . geiles rennen (trotz der pannen und schmerzen), super stimmung und super leuts.
würde ich gerne mal wiederhohlen das ganze. 
vielleicht nächstes jahr in neustadt oder hirschberg.
grüße
dominik


----------

